# laissez moi un message après le bip



## macinside (30 Octobre 2004)

_[bip]_


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

salut macky, heuuu dis donc y faudrait qu'on se rejoingne chez Dédé, parce que je vais pas non plus allez jusque chez toi pour t'ammener les citrouilles... et puis on en profitera pour s'en jeter un petit... un p'tit blanc quoi ! bon on dit vers 8h30 c'est la bonne heure pour le blanc... allez à tout de suite et magne toi hein le blanc n'attend pas


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

T'es à la bourre


----------



## monoeil (30 Octobre 2004)

Euh ben euh j'aime pas les répondeurs. Ça répète tout c'qu'on dit. Et puis tiens j'ai même pas envie de dire qui je suis


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Octobre 2004)

Fouette moi !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

bonjour mackie

je t'appelle pour te dire que......non rien.......je te dira de vive voix le jours que tu te decide a decrocher le telephone!!      :love:


----------



## sylko (30 Octobre 2004)

Arghhh! Trompé de numéro...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie, arrete de filtrer je sais que t'es là! Décroche, merde! Y a les flics en bas de chez toi au sujet d'une histoire de gloubiboulga avarié vendu sur EBay. J'ai pas tout compri mais je crois que le mec s'est étranglé avec un Schtroumpf provenant d'un autre lot en regardant le DVD de la Tour Montparnasse Infernale. Sa femme a essayé de le trachéotomiser a l'aide du contenu d'une boite de légo dépareillé  mais c'est a ce moment là que sa Game Gear a pris feu.
Bref c'est la merde!
T'as eu le temps d'acheter ton aller simple pour le Japon?


----------



## clampin (30 Octobre 2004)

Hé mackie.... y parait que tu est un fou... oui fou de Macgénération.... alors j'ai consulté pour toi mon médecin ... et devine quoi.... y pas de remède.... c'est con ça hein.... bon c'est pas tout cela, mais faut que j'y aille... y a ma copine qui me demande de faire la vaisselle.... A+


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[bip]_


Mackie, 7h13 et tu picoles déjà


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[bip]_


c ok pour ton billet pour Lorie ce soir à genève, on se retrouve quand ?
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? Je sais que tu es là, même si tu ne me réponds pas... Je veux que tu arrêtes, mackie. Je veux que tu arrêtes de m'appeler comme ça 10 fois par jour. Ça ne sert à rien... Je suis heureux avec gribouille, tu comprends ça ? Je suis heureux avec lui, alors je veux que tu me foutes la paix. Je veux que tu me foutes la paix tu entends ! Si tu n'arrêtes pas, si tu n'arrêtes pas tout de suite, je te jure que je vais appeler les flics. Je ne veux pas faire ça... Ne me force pas à faire ça... Voilà. C'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est benjamin. Je viens d'avoir une petite réunion avec Cyril et... Enfin bref, je voulais te dire que notre position est toujours la même : nous vivants, tu ne seras jamais admin, ni des forums, ni même d'autre chose. Voilà, voilà. Bonne journée et encore merci pour mon iBook. Bises.


----------



## Luc G (30 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[bip]_



Bravo Mackie : un message sans faute(s) d'orthographe   

Sinon, moi aussi, j'ai une sainte horreur des répondeurs et, en principe, je ne laisse jamais de message. Comme quoi, les principes...


----------



## Luc G (30 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ? C'est benjamin. Je viens d'avoir une petite réunion avec Cyril et... Enfin bref, je voulais te dire que notre position est toujours la même : nous vivants, tu ne seras jamais admin, ni des forums, ni même d'autre chose. Voilà, voilà. Bonne journée et encore merci pour mon iBook. Bises.



Console-toi Mackie, dis-toi que la première chose que tu administreras, ce sera pour DocEvil et Benjamin : tu leur administreras l'extrême-onction


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Kilou Mackie ! C'est Angie à l'appareil. Ça va ? Moi ça va super, je viens d'étendre mon linge, cool ! Dis, je t'appelle parce que j'ai un problème... Voilà, mon mac n'est pas branché au téléphone, mais je suis connectée à Internet quand même... Et je ne veux pas être connectée moi ! Je suis presque sûre que le Gouvernement a mis un système satellite dans le boîtier d'alimentation du mac (pas glop)... Tu pourrais y jeter un petit coup d'½il à l'occasion ? On se boira une petite kriek tous les deux... Rien que tous les deux... Allez, je t'embrasse. À bientôt mon mackie chéri ! Narf ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Kilou Mackie ! C'est Angie à l'appareil. Ça va ? Moi ça va super, je viens d'étendre mon linge, cool ! Dis, je t'appelle parce que j'ai un problème... Voilà, mon mac n'est pas branché au téléphone, mais je suis connectée à Internet quand même... Et je ne veux pas être connectée moi ! Je suis presque sûre que le Gouvernement a mis un système satellite dans le boîtier d'alimentation du mac (pas glop)... Tu pourrais y jeter un petit coup d'½il à l'occasion ? On se boira une petite kriek tous les deux... Rien que tous les deux... Allez, je t'embrasse. À bientôt mon mackie chéri ! Narf ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est le Laboratoire de Prélévement de la Salive nous avons pratiqué le test ADN sur l'échantillon que vous nous avez fourni début septembre...Nous sommes désolés mais il va falloir nous fournir un autre prélévement car il y avait des résidus de fer dans les échantillons et de multiples traces d'ADN. Dans le but de faire avancer la science nous voudrions savoir où vous l'avez prélevé ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour M. G..., Stéphane Leduc, France Telecom. Voilà, j'aurais souhaité vous rencontrer pour discuter avec vous de votre consommation mensuelle. Nous nous sommes aperçus qu'elle couvrait près de la moitié des appels passés en Île-de-France et... Enfin, je crois vraiment qu'il serait souhaitable que je vous rencontre pour en parler et pour que nous puissions discuter ensemble de la meilleure solution à vos besoins. Notre psychiatre d'entreprise, le docteur Lambert, serait également très intéressé pour vous rencontrer. Pour fixer un rendez-vous à votre convenance, vous pouvez me joindre du lundi au vendredi, au numéro suivant [inaudible]. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Allô, c'est la boucherie Sanzot ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

Monsieur Macinside? Jean Yves Dupré société La Science des Nuisibles assainissement et dératisation. Bon pour le devis il va falloire compter un peu plus que prévu... [Biiiiiip]


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, arrete de filtrer je sais que t'es là! Décroche, merde! Y a les flics en bas de chez toi au sujet d'une histoire de gloubiboulga avarié vendu sur EBay. J'ai pas tout compri mais je crois que le mec s'est étranglé avec un Schtroumpf provenant d'un autre lot en regardant le DVD de la Tour Montparnasse Infernale. Sa femme a essayé de le trachéotomiser a l'aide du contenu d'une boite de légo dépareillé  mais c'est a ce moment là que sa Game Gear a pris feu.
> Bref c'est la merde!
> T'as eu le temps d'acheter ton aller simple pour le Japon?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? tu te decide a decrocher?
je te signale que je vais arriver dans 20 minutes et j'espere que cette fois
tu as fait le menage au lieu de tripoter encor et encor ton ordi
j'arrive avec ta maman cherie , oublie pas de vider le levier


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Alo macky ? C'est Pifou. Tu é toujour dispo pour les court de francé ? Glop, Glop !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que cette fois
> tu as fait le menage au lieu de tripoter encor et encor ton ordi


 C'est pas gagné


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

... Tuut Tuut Tuut [Biiiip]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est Roberto. Dis, je me demandais si on ne pourrait pas se voir quand je vais venir à Paris ? Ça serait sympa et ça me ferait bien plaisir de te rencontrer. Seulement, à 10 h 34, j'ai rendez-vous avec mon éditeur, et à 11 h 42, je dois récupérer les enfants. Je serais seul avec eux jusqu'à 13 h 23, mais ma femme les prend à 13 h 52 et après, manque de bol, je dois retrouver un ami dessinateur à 14 h 08. Bref, je ne serais pas libre avant 16 h 36, mais, si tu es libre, on devrait pouvoir boire un verre jusqu'à 16 h 58. De la folie ! Rappelle-moi pour me dire.    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Mackie ?... Cherche pas j'ai extorqué ton numéro à cette grosse figue de DocEvil... Alors Mackie ? Sexuellement, ça usine ?... wahahaha !... T'es là ? _Tu fais caca ?_ Allo ?..."


 Allo Mackie? Dis tu pourrais pas demander a benjamin de m'autoriser a mettre un coup de boule a Roberto? [Biiip]


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

Monsieur Mackie ??!!?? bonjour ici France télécom... bon y faut arrêter de filtrer sans vider votre répondeur, la c'est plus possible !! 32 messages et ça n'arrête pas !! vous êtes en train de saturer nos serveurs de messagerie !! en langage de jeunes je crois que l'on parle de "flood"...
alors s'il vous plaît faites quelque chose et vite sinon nous allons vous couper la ligne...

bip, bip, bip... scrounnnnnschhh


----------



## molgow (30 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[bip]_



un message


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

*mackie*    

rend moi mon repondeur http://www.minifizz.com/xperience/newSite01/images/roberta.mp3 je t'as pas autorisé a l''utiliser le w.e. pour faire enfuire tes maitresses


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est Madonna...

Oula ! !!! Oui ! Allo ?! :love:


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mackie*
> 
> rend moi mon repondeur http://www.minifizz.com/xperience/newSite01/images/roberta.mp3 je t'as pas autorisé a l''utiliser le w.e. pour faire enfuire tes maitresses


glups... y'a moyen d'avoir l'image avec


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

Ici le le Grand Statéguerre de Vega. Nous savons que vous déténez des informations sur l'endroit ou se cache le Prince d'Euphor et ses complices Procyon et Alcor. Je vous somme de nous les divulguer immédiatement, faute de quoi une escadrille de Golgots surpuissants détruira les installations secretes de Maitre Kanter! [Biiiip]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Nico ? C'est maman. Je sais que tu es à l'étage, mais ta chambre est, comme toujours fermée à double tour... J'ai tout essayé : les mails, le chat, les forums... J'ai même essayé IRC (c'est dire) ! Rien à faire. Tu ne réponds à aucun de mes messages. Alors, mon chéri, si tu entends cet appel, ça me ferait plaisir que tu descendes cinq minutes : le dîner est servi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Octobre 2004)

Bip ! Bip ! C'est Vil Coyotte au bout du fil

Ma stratégie  est enfin prête.


----------



## Sarga (30 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> un message


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2004)

Eh, Mackie? Sur les conseils de Tibo , j'essaie de t'appeler, mais tu ne réponds pas non plus!
  C'était pour te dire, *oublie pas de me les rendres.* A bientôt donc!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est Rezba, tu serais gentil d'éviter de prendre le serveur G5 de MacG pour une plaque à décongeler après j'ai du mal à retrouver les boutons... Merci.


----------



## semac (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Alo Maki ? C Eva. Tu te souvien ? Oui bon G du oublié ma... enfain ché toi yer soir G oublié un truk sa doi êt sur ta tab de nui... tu voi là ? C rose. Rapel moi. Je ten veu pa... et pui je me mokeré pu de toa kom G Fé. Dézolé C T tro drole !"


Mmmouaaaaf   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2004)

Monsieur.. heu.. Macinside? Heu je suis le propriétaire de la ZX blanche immatriculée xxxx TS 63. Heu voila, cétait juste pour vous dire que j'ai bien reçu votre ...heu... "coli". Seulement voilà, en fait je ne suis pas intéressé. Si vous pouviez passer le récupérer, je le conserve au congélateur...
...
Ah heu oui au fait, vous aviez mangé quoi pour faire un truc pareil?

[Biiip]


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur.. heu.. Macinside? Heu je suis le propriétaire de la ZX blanche immatriculée xxxx TS 63. Heu voila, cétait juste pour vous dire que j'ai bien reçu votre ...heu... "coli". Seulement voilà, en fait je ne suis pas intéressé. Si vous pouviez passer le récupérer, je le conserve au congélateur...
> ...
> Ah heu oui au fait, vous aviez mangé quoi pour faire un truc pareil?
> 
> [Biiip]



oui cai possible, je vai venir recherchai mon colli. j'avai un peu soif. gai commcai avec une Guinness... elle voulai pa de moa. Ensuite, on m'a praisentai ces copinnnes. ailles etaient bonnes. gavai encore soiffe. gai alors cherchai partout a boare. Hereusemem gai retrouvai mes copines...Entretemps ge me suis aiquipé, jai eu un petit creu aprai jai bu un peu d'o minerralle du pay. et j'ai mangai encore. et encore. gavais de nouvo soif, j'ai bu un ou deux whisky cocca.., etait fatiguai aprai... suis allai un peu sur macg mais garrivai pas a me loggait... me suis endormi 

me rappelle pu... manke un episodde...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Kilou Mackie ! C'est Angie à l'appareil. Ça va ? Moi ça va super, je viens d'étendre mon linge, cool ! Dis, je t'appelle parce que j'ai un problème... Voilà, mon mac n'est pas branché au téléphone, mais je suis connectée à Internet quand même... Et je ne veux pas être connectée moi ! Je suis presque sûre que le Gouvernement a mis un système satellite dans le boîtier d'alimentation du mac (pas glop)... Tu pourrais y jeter un petit coup d'½il à l'occasion ? On se boira une petite kriek tous les deux... Rien que tous les deux... Allez, je t'embrasse. À bientôt mon mackie chéri ! Narf ! :love:


 :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bip ! Bip ! C'est Vil Coyotte au bout du fil
> 
> Ma stratégie  est enfin prête.


----------



## rezba (30 Octobre 2004)

NIcolas ? C'est Manon. Manon-qui-dit-non. Ca m'a pris tout d'un coup, après un si long silence, j'avais envie de te parler, en sortant de mon labyrinthe. Je me suis dit que maintenant que Gribouill et Rillettes etaient partis, on pouvait peut-être se reparler correctement, non ? Et tu n'es pas foutu de me répondre, il faut que je laisse encore un message.

Dommage, j'aurais pu dire oui, cette fois.

Mais ton bip, c'est 

*Non, non et non !*


----------



## House M.D. (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie, y'en a marre que t'essayes de placer des iSight partout dans le rotenburo pour nous épier à la pension ! T'es vraiment pire que Keitarô décidément !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est encore Rezba... Tu peux me dire pourquoi j'ai trouvé des olives dans le lecteur CD du G5 et du gruyère dans la grille de ventilation ?


----------



## rezba (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est Alèm. Tu aurais pu me dire que tu avais AUSSI vomi derrière le canapé !!! J'ai nettoyé toute la sale de bains, et l'entrée, mais je n'avais pas vu cette gerbe-là. Tu fais chier, c'est Nat qui s'en est aperçue, et elle n'a pas voulue me croire quand je lui ai dit que c'était toi. Elle dit que seule une fille peut vomir autant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)

Mackie ? C'est Lorna, on garde ton père pour le repas de ce soir ne t'inquiète pas...


----------



## Kirika Yuumura (30 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Console-toi Mackie, dis-toi que la première chose que tu administreras, ce sera pour DocEvil et Benjamin : tu leur administreras l'extrême-onction




Mackie, ici Noir. Vous me devez encore la première moitié de la prime pour que je m'occupe de vos cibles. Recontactez-moi comme d'habitude pour le versement, je vous attends.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Octobre 2004)

Monsieur Macinside ?

Bernard DURUT, huissier de justice, je suis dans l'obligation de saisir tout vos biens matériels, suite à la plainte déposée par l'établissement "Chez lili la tigresse" auprés duquel vous avez contracté une dette des plus remarquables.

PS :

On m'a dit que cet établissement regorgeait de recrues fantastiques, éventuellement je pourrais etre clément en échange de certains resnseignements.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Octobre 2004)

Ben quel succès dites-moi... 
...pour un thread à la con, genre "cour de récré - allons-y gaiement !"

mackie admin des forums de fait, si tout le monde suit ainsi


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fouette moi !



vous faite erreur monsieur


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Et oh, fait pas ta mijorée, on t'a vu, à l'hotel du "poux nerveux" avec lulu la nantaise...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ici le le Grand Statéguerre de Vega. Nous savons que vous déténez des informations sur l'endroit ou se cache le Prince d'Euphor et ses complices Procyon et Alcor. Je vous somme de nous les divulguer immédiatement, faute de quoi une escadrille de Golgots surpuissants détruira les installations secretes de Maitre Kanter! [Biiiip]



m'en fou, j'ai acheté un mazinger


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur.. heu.. Macinside? Heu je suis le propriétaire de la ZX blanche immatriculée xxxx TS 63. Heu voila, cétait juste pour vous dire que j'ai bien reçu votre ...heu... "coli". Seulement voilà, en fait je ne suis pas intéressé. Si vous pouviez passer le récupérer, je le conserve au congélateur...
> ...
> Ah heu oui au fait, vous aviez mangé quoi pour faire un truc pareil?
> 
> [Biiip]



merci de le laisser a monsieur finn 3 m plus loin


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oh, fait pas ta mijorée, on t'a vu, à l'hotel du "poux nerveux" avec lulu la nantaise...



désolé pour ça c'est avec alice la petite suisse (faut bien que ça glisse ... )


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Quelle horreur, une petite suisse...

Et y a pas une odeur ??


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

ça sent le fromage sans trou


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

En fait t'es vraiment immonde comme type...

Je suis trés déçu...    toute cette vulgarité....même pas de moi....


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait t'es vraiment immonde comme type...
> 
> Je suis trés déçu...    toute cette vulgarité....même pas de moi....



et sinon, sexuellement, ça usine ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben comme je le disais à semac, hier je crois, c'est plus ce que c'était...

L'age, et puis les femmes ça use... 

Comme disait Frédéric Dard, on croit qu'on lime, mais les copeaux qui tombent c'est les notres...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme je le disais à semac, hier je crois, c'est plus ce que c'était...
> 
> L'age, et puis les femmes ça use...
> 
> Comme disait Frédéric Dard, on croit qu'on lime, mais les copeaux qui tombent c'est les notres...



donc un supo et au lit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Non je vais encore rester avec toi mon lapin bleu, tu m'as l'air de bonne humeur ce soir...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

voulez-vous que j'apporte un peu de fraicheur et de viguer ??   

j'en ai tout un stoc sur moi


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Fait voir ?

Elle a l'air bonne...  

Cher ?


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non je vais encore rester avec toi mon lapin bleu, tu m'as l'air de bonne humeur ce soir...



depuis quand je suis un lapin bleu ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Tu n'es pas UN lapin bleu.

Tu es MON lapin bleu, ça n'a rien à voir !!


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas UN lapin bleu.
> 
> Tu es MON lapin bleu, ça n'a rien à voir !!


ne l'écoute pas, Mackie, tu n'es pas le premier à qui il le dit


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Salaud !!!


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

ouais, chuis une vraie donneuse


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

J'allais conclure...


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

désolé mais j'ai du mal à supporter qu'on joue avec la naïveté et le coeur d'innocentes jeunes personnes.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Je voulais pas lui faire de mal ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

au contraire...    :love:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

oh, je sais bien comme tu es. Tu prends, tu zipes et tu jettes.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Bien souvent j'ai même pas le temps de ziper...


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

ça c'est ton foutu caractère, c'est pas comme ça que tu vas trouver l'amour que tu cherches tant


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Si c'est pas malheureux un truc pareil...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2004)

[tûûût]...
    [size=+1]*&#12362;&#20181;&#20107;&#20869;&#23481;??? 
*[/size] 

*&#12304;&#12452;&#12521;&#12473;&#12488;&#12524;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12305;* &#31561;&#12434;&#20351;&#29992;&#12375;&#12383;&#12452;&#12521;&#12473;&#12488;&#12524;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12289;&#12461;&#12515;&#12521;&#12463;&#12479;&#12540;&#12487;&#12470;&#12452;&#12531;&#12289;&#26360;&#31821;&#12459;&#12483;&#12488;&#12289;&#25407;&#12375;&#32117;&#12289;&#24195;&#21578;&#12289;&#12472;&#12515;&#12465;&#12483;&#12488;&#12394;&#12393;&#12398;&#12487;&#12470;&#12452;&#12531;&#12290;&#12392;&#12356;&#12387;&#12383;&#21306;&#21029;&#12434;&#12379;&#12378;&#12289;&#12487;&#12472; &#12479;&#12523;&#12391;&#25201;&#12360;&#12427;&#12300;&#32032;&#26448;&#12301;&#12434;&#12501;&#12523;&#12395;&#20351;&#12387;&#12383;&#26032;&#12375;&#12356;&#34920;&#29694;&#12395;&#25361;&#25126;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;       

*&#12304;&#12487;&#12472;&#12479;&#12523;&#12467;&#12531;&#12486;&#12531;&#12484;&#12305;*&#12467;&#12531;&#12500;&#12517;&#12540;&#12479;&#12477;&#12501;&#12488;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12434;&#20013;&#24515;&#12395;&#12289;&#27096;&#12293;&#12394;&#12472;&#12515;&#12531;&#12523;&#12398;&#12467;&#12531;&#12486;&#12531;&#12484;&#12398;&#38283;&#30330;&#12539;&#36009;&#22770;&#12290;&#12354;&#12392;&#12289;&#20170;&#12414;&#12391;&#36890;&#12426;&#12501;&#12522;&#12540;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#38283;&#30330;&#12290;&#12300;&#12458;&#12514;&#12471;&#12525;&#12452;&#12301;&#12398;&#19968;&#35328;&#12289;&#12381;&#12428;&#12364;&#20309;&#12424;&#12426;&#12398;&#22577;&#37228;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290; 

*&#12304;&#12381;&#12398;&#20182;&#12305;*&#26082;&#25104;&#27010;&#24565;&#12395;&#25429;&#12431;&#12428;&#12378;&#12289;&#12300;&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#12301;&#12392;&#24605;&#12387;&#12383;&#20107;&#12290;&#12501;&#12451;&#12540;&#12522;&#12531;&#12464;&#12395;&#20219;&#12379;&#12390;&#12420;&#12387;&#12390;&#12415;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
  :mouais:
    [size=+1]*
*[/size]  
    &#34101;&#12391;&#12399;&#12487;&#12470;&#12452;&#12531;&#12289;&#12452;&#12521;&#12473;&#12488;&#12524;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#38306;&#12377;&#12427;&#12362;&#20181;&#20107;&#12434;&#38543;&#26178;&#21463;&#12369;&#20184;&#12369;&#12390;&#12362;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#19968;&#28857;&#12418;&#12398;&#12363;&#12425;&#38263;&#26399;&#36899;&#36617;&#12418;&#12398;&#12414;&#12391;&#12289;&#12472;&#12515;&#12531;&#12523;&#12289;&#12473;&#12479;&#12452;&#12523;&#12399;&#21839;&#12356;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#20491;&#20154;&#12398;&#26041;&#12363;&#12425;&#12398;&#12362;&#20181;&#20107;&#12418;&#12362;&#24453;&#12385;&#12375;&#12390;&#12362;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
   &#26009;&#37329;&#12399;&#12372;&#20104;&#31639;&#12420;&#24418;&#24907;&#12395;&#24540;&#12376;&#12390;&#12362;&#35211;&#31309;&#12418;&#12426;&#12373;&#12379;&#12390;&#38914;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#12414;&#12378;&#12399;&#12362;&#27671;&#36605;&#12395;&#12362;&#21839;&#12356;&#21512;&#12431;&#12379;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;&#12290;   

   &#12362;&#21839;&#12356;&#21512;&#12431;&#12379;&#31379;  
   [Biiip]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [tûûût]...
> [size=+1]*????????
> *[/size]
> 
> ...




tu pourrais donner le decodeur avec ton message???

merci        :love:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais donner le decodeur avec ton message???
> 
> merci        :love:


 Bh ca faut demander a mackie mais il me semble que ca vient du père de cette jeune personne:





 Que mackie aurrait rencontré au cours d'un séjour au pays du soleil levant...

 Ma connaissance du japonnais (moderne) est assez limitée mais il me semble qu'il est aussi question de Yakuza, de dete d'honneur et d'autres trucs un peu confus (une sombre histoire de jupe plissée tachée...  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bh ca faut demander a mackie mais il me semble que ca vient du père de cette jeune personne....
> 
> Que mackie aurrait rencontré au cours d'un séjour au pays du soleil levant...
> 
> il me semble qu'il est aussi question de Yakuza, de dete d'honneur et d'autres trucs un peu confus (une sombre histoire de jupe plissée tachée...  )





le voila mackie dans de beaux draps (tachés ?)


----------



## Fulvio (3 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bh ca faut demander a mackie mais il me semble que ca vient du père de cette jeune personne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca n'aurait pas non plus un lien avec sa dernière folie ? :mouais:


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ? C'est Macélène... Heu je crois que *tu n'as pas du tout compris* le sens de mon MP d'hier, celui avec la photo, ça... heu... _ça n'est pas possible du tout_, tu vois, ce que tu dis, là dans ton MP de ce matin. Pas possible... _Mais rappelles-moi quand-même vite mon Caramel mou !"_
> :love:  :love:



Roberto je viens de tomber sur ce message....  :mouais: je crois que tu te trompes... 

Moi je lui disais ça:

"Mackie, je suis à Paris durant une semaine du 23 au 30/10/2014, et donc vu que Roberto nous file (enfin me file ) des rendez-vous foireux, je préfère donc te rencontrer toi. :love:"

Donc, et comme Roberto s'est servi de ma voix sur ton répondeur,pour te raconter des conneries 
:hein:,  ben on s'est encore loupé... 
 

Pas grave ce n'est que partie remise. Allez @ plus.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[bip]_


 Allo, Allo :hein:

qui à encore trifouiller ces satanés fils ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Oui bonjour deux pizzas à domicile un reine et une 4 saisons merci m'sieur  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Allô mackie ? C'est John. Dis, tu sais ce boulot de dans quatre ans que je devais avoir dans deux jours... Ben j'ai passé mon entretien hier et ça s'est pas trop bien passé. Ils m'ont fait poireauter toute la nuit ces cons-là ! Enfin bref, j'ai pas été retenu... Ils ont repris un de leurs anciens cadres ou je ne sais quoi. Alors, je me disais, tu comprends, s'il y a un poste qui se libère dans ta boîte... On ne sait jamais. Fais-moi signe au cas où. Teresa et les enfants t'embrassent. À plus.


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

Mackie? Ben en fait on s'connait pas vraiment. Mais j'voulais te dire qu'il me plaît bien ton répondeur.
Il me fait bien rire. A un de ces jours.


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> [tûûût]...
> [size=+1]*&#12362;&#20181;&#20107;&#20869;&#23481;???
> *[/size]
> 
> ...


 un fax ?


----------



## House M.D. (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un fax ?


 Pfff... un fax... pourquoi pas un pigeon voyageur tant que t'y es ? 

 Ça existe plus ces vieilleries chez nous... C'est le pays du soleil levant, le pays le plus avancé technologiquement, ne l'oublie pas 

 C'est un message envoyé à partir d'un téléphone DoCoMo, mais apparemment mackie avait pas installé l'option traducteur sur celui que je lui ai offert 

 mackie, t'es con faut y penser... sinon tu comprendras jamais si on veut t'embrasser ou te foutre une baffe


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bh ca faut demander a mackie mais il me semble que ca vient du père de cette jeune personne:


 Tiens je viens de recevoir une photo de beau papa Mackie:


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allo, Allo :hein:
> 
> qui à encore trifouiller ces satanés fils ?



non c'est pas moi


----------

